# 02 gti Intirior water leak! Dial up beware...



## Guyver96 (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok If anyone wants to use this as a guid or for some knowledge. Please do so.... 
I have had the car for about 2 years now. Its a 2002 Awp 2dr gti. 
When i got the car it was obvious the sunroof was leaking. I took down the headliner and redid it on my own. took car of the drain hoses leaking into the car and uncloged them. I also cut off the nipples that caused them to get backed up so it is now just a large open hose.. DOne deal.. NO! everytime it would rain the car would get flooded. specialy more on the passenger sides rear and front. lifted the carpet and opend the rubber plugs on the floor pan till it stoped raining.. I then pluged them back up.. NOW! again. this time WORSE! so i decided to do a lil search and found i am not the only one with this problem. Seems the cabin filter duct is bad or leaky. Since i dont like doing things TWICE! I am upset and decided id gut the **** out of what i could from the dash. Hope you enjoy the pics... Still in process so.. bare with me... Anyhelp would be appreciated as well and good luck to those with this problem its a mission and if your going to take care of it do it the right way.
Everything looks fine doesnt it? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Here is what it looks like inside right now... 








I first started with the cabin filter... removed the wiper then the cowl panel... to get to the Cabin filter without a problem... I then removed the filter and the plastic peace it goes on.. 2 10 mm plastic bolts one inside and one outside to the fender side. I found this.. after feeling inside and touching around i found that the foam isnt blocking anything... so water can seap through. Big no no.. atleast for me... To the left you see a little rubber peace that you will see in another picture... Also lets water through.. 
































This little rubber somehow leaks into the car as well... 








Here is where it all drips too 








The inside part of the cabin foam area and the rubber peace that leaks... 








I decided to open the fan box. I removed the bottom peace where a connector is.. This peace was full of water... 
















when that was full it would also leak onto this peace and the water would then run through what i have colored in blue you can see some more in other areas... 








a picture of the fan out of the box..








with that and fan removed i could see the evap or condensor i always get them confused .. It was a little cloged up with some guck stuff so i decided to clean it up a little clean up picture not taken lol.. sorry.. You might wanna try some spray to remove it.. i just used a small brush and tooth brush for the further in stuff....This gives a funky smell when its wet.









Since i got this far i decided to take out the center duct. since there was always some peaves of foam comeing out and i didnt find it in the air box i figured it would have to be in there.. after removeing the radio and bezel completely i had access to the duct. after some tinkering and looking around i found it has two screws.. One on the left anothe on the right i was able to take them out with a philips... then there is a clip at the bottom... and another on the BACK! you cant see it. I had to run my hands in throught the glove box area toward the back of the duct and unclip it... Hope you have small hands... I found this after i removed it... 
























I have no idea what to do about this.. I dont want my ac runing all over the place so i have to figure a way to replace that foam with something more solid that wont brake away... I know my ac is puting out alot of condensation so im not sure if its low or has alot of freeon.. I replace the condensor? in front of the radiator after an accident and filled it up with those Dupont freeon cans the gauge read full and in the green so.. it should be fine..I could be wrong... SO thats all i have i am still working on it... So i will be posting some more picks of what i did to fix this.. 
As for the carpet and pading i am not sure what to do.. The carpet doesnt seem to have any mold or mildew on it but the pading has some black spots i am not likeing.... I am going to waite for them to dry and see what it is... if i can save everything i will but i have already looked up some prices for a new carpet and pading.. or i could always get ghetto and get some custom padding and carpet lol..
More pics will be up soon... Thanks 
Ok as promised... Here are the rest of the pics... It took me about 4 days to do this because it has been raining. luckily the carpet hasnt been in tthe car but i also took care of the leak so it shouldnt get wet any more and i shouldnt have a lake in my car again

some pics may be in random order i will fix it as i see them... thanks








this is what i used to seal the leaks....








This is what i used to replace the bad foam gaskets around the a/c ducts.








Bad foam BAD! lol found this inside the ducts...
















It is a little sloppy but it should do the job by not leting out ac all over the place... This is the vent with the Asr and seat heaters and hazards stuff.








This is what some of them looked like when i took them out.... The one i have in my had about 3 pictures up was from the one with the buttons "center vents"
What it looks like Now... 















Better? 
This peace was ontop from the center vents towards the duct that come from the Heater core box.
Ok I know its not the best idea i shoulda used something better or the A/c Duct tape that aluminum stuff. But I am one very broke ass person lol I have enough with car payments rent and insurance. so it should do the job for a while.. 








Yes it is tape
















Puting everything back in....








Vents on ...








Radio and Bezel back in.... 








Ok here is the padding back on the floor... 








After a good amount of pushing and kicking and pulling i got the carpet back in.... 
















Driver seat in 








Some of the plastic peaces back on... 








The Center peaces back in place... 








Back seats are in 








Passenger seat is in... 








DONE!!!!!! Hope this helps some of you.. i know its not all that detailed but its self explanitory while your takeing things apart.... IMPORTANT!!!! Please be careful with the brakeing plastic peaces.. .In my car i broke alot of plastic peaces where the screws go.. I guess its toasted or something.. 
Here is the outside cabin filter area fix...
I used the silicon i got and cleaned the cabin filter area as best i could... make sure there is no dirt or anything.
The little nipple that was leting in water a bit.. 








I siliconed the hell out of this and inside its full of silicone... 
I also put silicon on the plastic Cabin filter peace before i put it on.. Sorry i didnt take a pic of that i was frustrated it was hot and i got a phone call from someone that pissed me off lol.. 
You can surround the peace over the original gasket that belongs there and let it sit till its not as soft.. Not too dry not to wet this way the silicone will set nicely and seal really good as well as dry faster...








I did the same thing for the driver side.. the peace that lets the harness into the car... 








See the silicone?








Replace cowl panel and cabin filter back in its place. Weather striping and VUALA! 








Then a test... 3 buckets of water








And no more leak into the car.... thank GOD







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now to check the Tail lights....








Go have a few beers









_Modified by Guyver96 at 1:46 PM 10-9-2008_

_Modified by Guyver96 at 9:27 PM 10-18-2008_


_Modified by Guyver96 at 9:33 PM 10-18-2008_


----------



## wwwabbit (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures! I am tracking down a leak in my car, and it looks like I will be doing about the same







It seems to be leaking from the same area, passangers feet floating away.


----------



## Guyver96 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (wwwabbit)*

Well make sure it not the sunroof drain first... you do this by opening the passenger door so you can see the nipple and just pouring water over the sunroof if the water comes through with ease.. its not the drain...
that what i did... 

i then took out the seats and pulled the carpet up from the front passenger side and had someone pour water over the area of the cabin filter and VUALA! water started driping in.. the more the water poured the more the water driped in... I was geting foam insulation comeing out the vents so i decided to take the ac apart as well now that i was doing this.. soo.. Good luck man this thing has tortured me long enough and im ready to take that car apart to the last nut. Be sure you have some silicone and some of the same insulating foam for the flaps if yours was doing the same if you do this.. lol


----------



## 3G3T7I (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: 02 gti Intirior water leak! Dial up beware... (Guyver96)*

Good information and looks like a lot of hard work, but at least you're getting somewhere. My daughter's old MK3 leaked really bad through the tail lights until we figured it out. The carpet was soaked front and back on the passenger's side. We left the carpet in place and shop vac'd the water out then stuck a household dehumidifier in the car for a few days to dry it out. It worked very well. Unfortunately the car was totalled soon after we fixed it. 
I've had a leak in my MK4 but just pulled one of the frame plugs and it seems to work OK. I'm not getting water in the car so fixing it is not a priority...yet.
Good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 3G3T7I (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: 02 gti Intirior water leak! Dial up beware... (Guyver96)*

And on another note. We just replaced the heater core on my son's MK2 Jetta. While we were in there we replaced the damper foam with thin craft foam.


----------



## Guyver96 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: 02 gti Intirior water leak! Dial up beware... (3G3T7I)*

sorry for the stupid question but... what is craft foam?


----------



## wwwabbit (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: (Guyver96)*

Yep, did that, sunroof drain is clean and flowing. I did about the samething you did, except I did it with a hose. It was dripping quite good inside, out the fan and fan resistor wires. Going to dry it all out and re-seal it. See what happens.
The rear lights are my other leak, along with possibly the little "spoiler" on the hatch. I got some clean silicone and I am going to go nuts with it.
Funny... can't keep the water out if it, or in it! (the little plastic







holder for the top rad/temp sensor is cracked and leaking)


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 02 gti Intirior water leak! Dial up beware... (Guyver96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Guyver96* »_sorry for the stupid question but... what is craft foam?

I posted a reply in this link back in 2005.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2301864
Craft foam is typically used by school aged children for building crafts.
The foam comes in various colors, thickness and sizes.
Wal Mart, Michaels and on-line retailers sell craft foam made by Darice (Foamies is the product name).


----------



## Guyver96 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: 02 gti Intirior water leak! Dial up beware... (Eric D)*

sweet .. now i know what to do about my flaps lol .. what did you use to glue it on?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 02 gti Intirior water leak! Dial up beware... (Guyver96)*

The link I provided shows the Permatex weather strip adhesive I used.


----------



## Guyver96 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: 02 gti Intirior water leak! Dial up beware... (Eric D)*

For anyone else doing this..... You can also use Duct tape.. the Aluminum kind to tape up Home a/c Conducts....You can use that on the flaps... it can take the Humidity...


----------



## Guyver96 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: 02 gti Intirior water leak! Dial up beware... (Guyver96)*

Update!!!!
check first post


----------



## Guyver96 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: 02 gti Intirior water leak! Dial up beware... (Guyver96)*

updated.....


----------



## sallymander (Oct 10, 2008)

damn son you did work!


----------



## Guyver96 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (sallymander)*

Yea Bit... lol got rid of the leak tho...


----------



## Formerly Letterman52 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (Guyver96)*

This should be added to the FAQ. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Guyver96 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (Formerly Letterman52)*

Welp its been a few days and when it rained the floor was dry so im guessing the leak is gone and done with... The A/c Blows like never before.. What a difference... Before i use to have it on fan speed 3 or 4 just so i can feel the cold air come out.. Now i use 1 or 2 and switch it donw to 1 after the car is nice and cool inside.. Its a BIG BIG change. I am Glad i took everything apart and took care of it.. So If you really wanna do this and have the time.. Do it. Take care of those water leaks aswell as the A/c leaks lol Your going to love it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hope this helps out a few of you out there that like me searched and searched for this but couldnt find anything except lots of Look here look there posts and when i did find some thing it was an Mk3 or older Vw. So good luck
















P.s. lol 
If you can dish out the cash for a new carpet and Pad. Do so the new carpet will smell SOOOOO nice.. unlike mine lol


_Modified by Guyver96 at 9:41 PM 10-18-2008_


----------



## On Yer Mk (Aug 13, 2008)

very nice. i gotta help my little brother do this to his mk 2 jetta


----------



## vdubdagreat00 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: (Guyver96)*

hey...im i got the same prob to, but instead of being the passanger side it the driver. i seen the lil drop come in threw the hood opener when it rains, but instead of bein wet in the front i have a puddle i the baq driveside........wut u think i should do bro???







i would really apreciate the help


----------



## fuhkingeh (Oct 6, 2008)

i like the boost gauge in the vent idea, that vent always dries out my contacts anyways...


----------



## Guyver96 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (vdubdagreat00)*

Its Kinda tricky if its in the back... Sometimes the tail light seals go bad and water runs from there to the back passanger floor. Best bet would be to take out the sears and carpet along with padding and pour water over the cowl panel wait to see if you get anywater upfront that can run towards the back then do the same around the trunk. Water runs within the trunk lineing along the rubber seal down to the top of the tail lights... If its leaking then its gonna go in to the trunk and run along the inside to its lowest point which would either be the spare tire area or under the back passenger seats then to the floor pan... The moldings could also be leaking when you take out the side panels you can see the holes for where the moldings are.. have someone pour water there while you see if anywaters leaks in.. Just my thought some people may think differently... Hope what i said helps.. 
Oh and just so no one thinks i forgot. lol CHeck you sunroof drains and hoses one might be bad and leaking lol.... 

As for the A/c Vent pod... I made it after i saw the prices... 
You can find it here... 
http://www.autobra.co.uk/shop/...ge/en
http://www.swgmotorsport.com/

Or make it your self... Since those are euro you just swap out the vent peace from there to yours but Your better of makeing your own by cuting out the fins... Unless you wanna dish out the money for one of those... lol...


----------



## vdubdagreat00 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: (Guyver96)*

immm idk i gotta check that out, cuz it raind two days ago and i have a swimmin pool inda rear driverside







lol
but but idk i get up wit u. imma holla at u when i find some thing out thank man ma regardes.laterz


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (wwwabbit)*

That duct tape won't last on the doors. The heat will make it peel right off, then it will be flapping in the HVAC.
You need to find foam, with high temp spray adhesive for the job. 
J


----------

